# Ortho Glass



## Colliemom (Feb 22, 2019)

Does anyone use/bill for Orthoglass?  We have a couple questions and hope someone can advise us.

Ortho bills for casting/splint materials and they use something called Ortho Glass which is fiberglass with padding around it. Would A4590 be the correct CPT for billing this material?  I'm thinking the reason we are getting denials for the A4590, when billed with 29105, is because the A4590 is for casting materials and the 29105 is for application of a splint (not a cast)  So what supply code would we use for orthoglass, when creating a splint?

How much Ortho Glass in yards would this cpt cover? There was question over how many cpt units to bill for if they use X amount of yards on a patient. 

thanks


----------



## Colliemom (Mar 7, 2019)

anyone?


----------



## Colliemom (May 7, 2019)

Can anyone answer this?


----------



## kmorga (Oct 28, 2019)

I bill for an Urgent Care and bill ortho glass all the time. I apoligize I do not have my code books with me but look in the Q codes for cast/splint supplies.  You can then bill for splint application.


----------

